# Orchestral Tools: TIME MACRO (A Review)



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 25, 2018)

Hi there! I've uploaded my review of Orchestral Tools' newest library TIME MACRO. I hope you enjoy!


----------



## HBen (Oct 25, 2018)

Well done, finally, a review from Chris Siu!


----------



## MarkBell (Sep 29, 2019)

Thanks for the helpful video Chris. 12 months on, is this still getting much use? Are many of these articulations covered in the main Berlin Series Orchestra libraries?


----------



## jneebz (Sep 29, 2019)

MarkBell said:


> Thanks for the helpful video Chris. 12 months on, is this still getting much use? Are many of these articulations covered in the main Berlin Series Orchestra libraries?


Time Macro is way more of a niche library with combo articulations and techniques not really found in the Berlin series. IMO, it’s a complimentary library to add interesting colors, not at all a “base” library.


----------

